# brancher l'iMac G5 à l'écran de TV



## leeloodallas (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je possède tout un stock de DVD zone 1 (US et Canada) et depuis que j'ai changé de lecteur DVD je ne peux plus les lire. Je pensais à faire dézonner mon lecteur, mais je me demandais s'il ne serait pas plus simple de relier mon iMac G5, rev. C (qui lit les zones 1 grace à un logiciel) à l'écran de ma TV.
Est-ce possible?
Quel genre de cable faudrait-il?
J'ai cherché sur l'Apple store mais je n'ai pas trouvé. (faut dire que je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup!)
Si quelqu'un a la solution.........
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pmeignie (28 Mars 2006)

Salut , 
Il y a au dos de l'imac une prise vidéo mini vga .Tu trouves ds le commerce des adaptateurs minivga/vga , ou mini vga/svidéo  .Pour la télé , je crois qu'il vaut mieux prendre svidéo .
Enfin  c'est comme ça sur mon Rev A .Sur les derniers , c'est peut être une prise  mini dvi ...........vérifie 
Philippe


----------



## leeloodallas (29 Mars 2006)

OK et merci!
J'essaye de trouver tout ça demain et je teste.


----------



## bichon (29 Mars 2006)

C'est effectivement un cable mini-vga qu'il te faut!!!

Tu peux l'acheter ici:
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=M9109


----------



## leeloodallas (9 Avril 2006)

Alors, merci pour votre aide!
J'ai enfin tout ce qu'il faut et ça marche.
Le seul hic c'est que la qualité de l'image sur la télé est très médiocre.
Y-aurait-il des réglages en plus à faire?
Merci encore.


----------



## urgo94 (9 Avril 2006)

Il faut privilegier le Svideo pour une bonne qualite a defaut du rvb qui est encore meilleur.


----------

